# bedding for mummy and babies



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey 
I have a first time mum and I never know what would be the best sort of bedding to put my girls on when they are nesting. all of my other (non pregnant) mice are on shreded/ripped paper which seams to work quite well. Was given the hay a week ago (sealed dust free) still not sure how well it will works I have mixed it half half with the paper. 
Anyway back to my little/big girl dose anyone have any suggestions for best nesting bedding?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use shredded paper for all of mine, but hay would be ok too.


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats good to know. Thanx. I was also wondering would it be ok to keep the wheel in with my preg girl untill she pops? she is getting big now but she still fits in the wheel fine and it is very close to the ground 0.5cm if that. Its just all that bouncing and running around might damage the babies or am i being an over concerned parent lol Also after the babies come can I leave it in untill the babies start to move around and just take it out on a night? I only ask as she loves her wheel and its good exercise apart from when she is out of the cage.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd remove it as some mice think it's a good idea to have babies under the wheel, not the safest place in the world, especially if the doe then tries to use the wheel! However if you take her out of the cage and offer her the wheel in a spare tank while you're inspecting the babies that would be ok.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont know if you do this already but freezing the hay will kill any mites that live in it  
I would def take the wheel out until babies are old enough not to get injured by them tumbling out. None of my does have a wheel while they are pregnant.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi our babies are over 4 weeks old now and we used pets at home recycled paper bedding the green stuff and it was fine for them. We are still using it. With regards to the wheel personally I would leave it in mice love their wheels I have silent spinners for ours, I've never had a mouse give birth under a wheel they know where is best to have them away from danger in the safety. We have bred hamsters for over 12 years and never had a hamster give birth and have her babies under the wheel. Mummies like to get their figure back quick hehe.


----------

